# Venezuela Bericht



## Trickyfisher (27. November 2014)

Hallo Kollegen
Heuer im März durfte ich eine unglaubliche Angeltour in Venezuela im Orinocco Flußsytem erleben, an der ich euch hiermit gerne teilhaben lassen möchte.
Ich poste diesen bericht jetzt erst, da ich den selben Bericht bereits in einen Österreichischen Angelforum gepostet hatte und nicht wusste, ob es da ein Problem geben könnte, wenn ich den selben Bericht hier auch reinstelle.
Auf meine Anfrage stimmten aber beide Admins zu, daher:
"Holt euch einen Kaffee, lehnt euch zurück und genießt die Assicht..."

Nach langer Vorplanung und etlichen Verschiebungen sollte es also am 28.  Februar endlich losgehen, das große Abenteuer Venezuela.
Mein erster  Flug führte mich nach Paris. Beim warten auf den Flug nach Caracas  konnte ich zwei Menschen ausmachen, die irgendwie wie Angler aussahen.  Also einfach mal hin und nachgefragt, tatsächlich, es waren Roman  Seiderer, ein bekannter deutscher Wels Experte und Adrian Prus von  Zepco, meine Angelpartner für die kommenden zwei Wochen.
Gemeinsam  ging es weiter nach Caracas. Dort wurden wir von einer Mitarbeiterin des  Veranstalters empfangen, die uns half, unser Gepäck für den Inlandsflug  einzuchecken.
Nach ca. einer Stunde Flug und einer weiteren Stunde  Autofahrt landeten wir schließlich müde aber zufrieden in der Posada don  Carlos in Ciudad de Bolivar, wo wir den Veranstalter der Reise, Axel  Werner, sowie seinen Freund und Tour Guide Gerd trafen. Nach einigen  Begrüßungsbieren ging’s dann erstmal ins Bett, sollte doch morgen die  Tour losgehen.
Am nächsten Tag wurde unser Gepäck auf ein Fahrzeug verladen und dann ging es endlich los.





Nach  ca. 4 Stunden Fahrt erreichten wir die kleine Stadt Maripa am Rio  Caura, einen Nebenfluß des Orinoco. Dort trafen wir auf unsere Indio  Guides, Miguel, den Chef, Julio und „GucciGucci“, die Bootsfahrer sowie  Miguels Schwiegertochter und deren Schwester, unsere Köchinnen.
Das ganze Gepäck wurde auf zwei große Boote verladen und dann ging es endlich los.




Wir  fuhren noch mal ca. 4 Stunden den Rio Cauro hoch. Diese Fahrt bescherte  uns bereits einen ersten Eindruck der Landschaft, die einfach  atemberaubend war. Felsige Inseln unterteilten den großen Fluß, am  Himmel flogen Aras und andere Vögel, oftmals waren wir von Schwärmen von  bunten Schmetterlingen begleitet.
Schließlich erreichten wir unser erstes Camp auf einer Flußinsel.




 Während die Guides das Camp errichteten, wollten wir noch zu einen  ersten Angelversuch starten und fuhren zu einer Stromschnelle in der  Nähe, um noch eine Stunde auf Payara zu angeln und tatsächlich, Roman  und Adrian konnte je einen kleinen Payara fangen, ich ging leider leer  aus. Müde aber zufrieden legten wir uns in unsere Hängematten, in den  Schlaf gesungen von den Brüllaffen.
Am nächsten Morgen fuhren wir  bereits bei Sonnenaufgang wieder an die Stromschnellen und angelten zwei  Stunden bis zum Frühstück, leider erfolglos.
Als wir wieder im camp  eintrafen, lag da allerdings ein großer Payara, den die Indios  einstweilen hinter dem Camp mit einer einfachen Handleine gefangen  hatten, Erfahrung kann man halt nicht kaufen….




Und  eine halbe Stunde später kamen noch zwei kleine Buben vorbei und legten  noch einen daneben, die hatten uns wirklich gezeigt, wie´s geht.
Nach  dem Frühstück ging die Reise weiter den Rio Caura hoch und dann weiter  in den Rio Nichare, unser Angelrevier für die nächsten Tage. Unterwegs  wurde an einigen Stellen halt gemacht und geangelt und Roman und Adrian  konnten bereits einen Payara sowie einen Peackock Bass oder „Pavon“  fangen, bei mir wars wie verhext, ich bekam nicht mal Bisse.
Später  am Nachmittag erreichten wir den Platz für die zweite Nacht und  blitzschnell errichteten die Guides ein Gestell aus Ästen und Lianen für  unsere Hängematten.




Am Abend starteten wir dann unseren ersten Versuch auf die vielen Welsarten des Orinoco, 
War  doch der Haupt Focus dieser Tour, das Welspotential diese Flüsse zu  erkunden, dieser Versuch sollte allerdings erstmal gründlich  danebengehen. Adrian und Roman hatten sich eine Rückströmung hinter  einer Insel ausgesucht, bekamen aber nur Hänger, ich wollte es zusammen  mit Axel in einer Bucht versuchen, die sich allerdings als nur Knietief  entpuppte. Nach zwei Stunden brachen wir ab und nahmen uns vor es am  nächsten Tag professioneller anzugehen.
Am nächsten Morgen war  erstmal wieder Spinnfischen angesagt. Ich fuhr gemeinsam mit Gert,  unseren deutschen Guide los, „GucciGucci“ war unser Fahrer. 
Gerd ist  ein Aussteigertyp, der seit 14 Jahren in Venezuela lebt und wirklich  jeden Busch, Stein und Vogel kennt, ein echter Naturbursche, er hat  allerdings mit Sportfischen nichts am Hut sondern angelt nur mit der  Handleine zu Nahrungserwerb.
An diesen Morgen sollte endlich mal für  mich alles passen. Gleich beim ersten Stopp knallte ein großer Piranha  auf meinen Wobbler, diese Fisch sind dort überall anzutreffen (wird auf  dem Foto von Gert präsentiert).




Kurze Zeit später konnte ich meinen ersten Pavon fangen




Und  dann gingen mir noch zwei große Payaras auf den Wobbler, die ich  allerdings leider beide wieder kurz vor dem Boot verlor. Besonders bei  den Payaras ist es extrem schwer, die Fische zu haken, in ihren  zähnestarrenden Maul ist es schwer, den Haken zu setzen und dann fangen  die Fische meist noch zu springen an. Von 10 beißenden Fischen konnte  ich ev. 2 oder 3 landen. Hier auf den Foto sieht man eine großen Payara,  der sich kurz vor den Boot wieder verabschiedete.




Nach  dem Frühstücks gings dann weiter den Rio Nichare hoch. Unterwegs  stoppten wir an einer guten Payarastelle und endlich war auch mir das  Glück hold und ich konnte meinen ersten Payara landen, hurra.




Kurze  Zeit später konnte ich dann noch einen wunderschönen Pavon mit 3,5 Kg  fangen, damit war der Tag perfekt (ich habe im Moment leider kein Foto,  da ein Kollege mich fotografiert hatte, die Bilder bekomme ich erst).
An  derselben Stelle hatte ich allerdings auch eine Begegnung der  gruseligeren Art. Beim einholen bekam ich etwa 2 Meter vor den Füßen  einen Hänger, ich konnte meinen Wobbler genau im ca. 1 Meter tiefen  Wasser am Felsen hängen sehen. Alle Löseversuche fruchteten nichts, also  beschloß ich, ins Wasser zu steigen und weinen Wobbler zu lösen. Als  ich dieses Vorhaben gerade in die Tat umsetzten wollte, tauchte  plötzlich ein riesiger Zitteraal, auch „Tepledor“ genannt, auf, mit  meinen Wobbler im Maul. Gott sei Dank löste sich der Haken und das  Riesenvieh tauchte wieder ab. Mein Schrei muß die Affen vom Baum gehauen  haben.
Dann gings weiter zum nächsten Camp, ein wunderschöner Platz auf einer großen Schotterinsel.




Ein  erster Versuch an einen schnellfließenden seichten Flußstück brachte  mir meinen ersten Orinoco Wels, einen „Bagre Gitero“, ein in der  Strömung extrem stark kämpfender Fisch mit großen Stacheln an Brust und  Rückenflossen sowie einen Motorsägen ähnlichen Stachelband an der Seite.




Später gab’s dann auch noch einen schönen Pacu oder „Morocotto“, ein Genuß nicht nur an der Angel sondern auch am Grill.








Am  Abend sollte es wieder ans Welsfischen gehen. Diesmal hatten wir uns  bereits am Nachmittag gute Stellen ausgelotet und Köder besorgt, lebende  Piranhas sowie Aale, die uns Axel dankenswerter Weise im Vorfeld  besorgt hatte.
Ich beschloss, eine etwa 8 Meter tiefe Bucht mit einer  Drehströmung zu beangeln. Ein lebender Piranha wurde direkt unter dem  Boot angeboten, ein Aalstück warf ich an die Strömungskante, dann wurde  es finster. 
Etwa eine Stunde später ratsche plötzlich meine Shimano  TLD Multi los. Ich schlug an und sofort bog sich meine Black Cat  Freestyle zum Halbkreis und ein Fisch riß mehrere Meter Schnur von der  straff eingestellten Bremse, dann war auch schon wieder alles vorbei,  der Haken hatte nicht gefasst. Nun war klar, hier gibt es große Welse. 
So, Ende von Teil 1, im 2. Teil (werde ich demnächst schreiben) kommen dann die Welse drann, viel Spass.


----------



## Trickyfisher (27. November 2014)

*Venezuela bericht Teil2*

So, hier gehts weiter mit den 2. Teil meiner Tour.
Nach meinen  „beinahe“ Erlebnis letzte Nacht beschlossen wir natürlich, es auch in  der nächsten Nacht wieder an derselben Stell zu versuchen. Doch davor  hatte Axel noch einen speziellen Leckerbissen für mich, wobei das Angeln  aber eher zweitrangig war.
In der Nähe von unserem Camp mündete ein  kleinerer Dschungelfluss in den Nichare. Unser Bootsmann steuerte  vorsichtig das große Boot hoch und was uns dort erwartete war einfach  unglaublich. Da Wasser hatte eine braune Farbe, war aber sonst glasklar,  die Fahrt war wie eine Tour durchs Aquarium. kleine Panzerwelse  huschten von Stein zu Stein, bunte Fische schwammen unterm Boot durch  und am Ufer eine Vegetation wie aus dem Bilderbuch.
Bunte Blüten überall, in den Bäumen Papageien und ständig begleitet von Schwärmen großer bunter Schmetterlinge. 
Hier seht ihr ein paar Bilder von dieser Tour, einfach zum träumen….




















Am Abend sollte es dann wieder auf Wels gehen, diesmal aber leider erfolglos, kein Biß.
Am  nächsten Tag beschlossen wir dann, wieder ein Stück den Fluß hinunter  zu fahren, da der Nichare bei unserem Camp bereits eher schmal und flach  war und wir uns weiter unten bessere Welsstellen erhofften.
Unser Camp wurde an einen kleinen Wasserlauf aufgebaut, der in den Nichare mündete.




Unsere "Waffen".




Sonnenuntergang am Rio Nichare, einfach zum träumen...








Am Nachmittag war wieder Spinnfischen angesagt, wobei Axel diesen schönen Payara fangen konnte.




Am  Abend fragten wir dann unseren Bootsmann dann, ob er eine gute Stelle  für „Bagre grande“ kennen würde. Er dacht kurz nach und fuhr los. Nach  etwa 10 min. Fahrt kamen wir an eine Stelle, die schon mal richtig  Welsverdächtig aussah. Hinter einer Felsinsel verbreiterte sich der Fluß  und bildetete einen etwa 400m großen Gumpen mit Kreisströmung, die  Tiefe betrug zwischen 5 und 14m. Unser Bootsmann meinte nur „Bagre“ und  deutete unter das Boot. Dann konnten wir es auch hören. Ein rhythmisches  Trommeln und Knarren, das von überall herzukommen schien. Wir schauten  uns ungläubig an. Das sollten Welse sein? 
Axel fand im Boot einen  vertrockneten Piranha Fetzen und montierte ihn an seinen Haken. Sein  Gerät war denkbar ungeeignet. Eine superstarke 160cm lange Bootsrute mit  einer alten DAM Brandungsrolle und verschlissener 35er Geflecht, als  Vorfach ein Stück 100er mono.
Er ließ die Montage unter dem Boot ab  und im selben Moment wurde die Rute Richtung Wasser gerissen. Nach einer  kurzen Schrecksekunde war der Widerstand weg und das 100er mono glatt  durchgebissen. Wir schauten uns mit großen Augen an. Köder und Welszeug  mußten her. Mit Vollgas ging’s zurück ins Camp,  Aalkübel und Welsgerät  wurden ins boot geschmissen und dann gings wieder retour. Am Platz  angekommen wurde ein Aal zerstückelt und die Köder gingen über Bord,  überall war wieder dieses Trommeln zu hören. Ich fischte wieder mit  meiner Black Cat Freestyle und Multi, Axel fischte mit meiner  Zweitausrüstung, einer Black Cat Lifter mit Penn 950SSM.
Was dann  folgte, war wie angeln im Forellen Puff. Kaum daß die Köder den Grund  erreichten, waren schon die Ruten krumm. Die Welse, Alles „Bagre  Amarillo“ oder auch „Jau“ genannt, kämpften wie die Berserker. Die  schweren Ruten waren bis in den Griff gebogen und von den zugedrehten  Rollen wurde locker Schnur abgezogen. Wenn ihr euch die folgenden Fotos  anschaut, seht ihr auch warum. Diese Fische bestehen zu 1/3 aus einen  Kopf wie ein Betonblock und zu 2/3 aus reiner Muskelmasse, dazu für  einen Wels große Flossen und das ganze in starker Strömung. Diese Drills  waren einfach gewaltig, obwohl die Fische mit 20-30Kg nicht mal zu den  ganz Großen ihrer Art gehören. Nicht auszudenken, welchen Kampf ein  200Kg schwerer Piraiba bieten muß (und die gibt es dort auch…).
Aber erst mal ein paar Fotos von unseren Fängen.




















Wir  verbrachten 3 Tage an diesen Flußabschnitt und fingen täglich unsere  Welse, wobei interessant war, das mit Einbruch der Dunkelheit die bisse  schlagartig vorbei waren.
Dafür kamen dann diese Kollegen raus…




Schließlich  war es wieder an der Zeit, aufzubrechen, der erste Teil der Tour am Rio  Nichare war vorbei. Beim Fluss abwärts  fahren wurde wieder an ein paar  Stellen halt gemacht und gefischt und ein paar schöne Payaras und Bass  konnten gefangen werden.
Hier eine typische Payara Stelle.




Nach  einer letzten Übernachtung im Camp, wo wir schon die erste Nacht  zugebracht hatten, gings dann wieder nach Maripa, wo wir uns von unseren  Indio Guides verabschiedetet und unser Gepäck auf ein Auto verluden,  dann gings an den Rio aro, unser Angelgebiet für die letzte 3 Tage der  Tour.
Am Rio Aro waren wir auf einer Rinderranch untergebracht, was  doch einige Vorteile gegenüber den Dschungel Camps bot, wie eine  Toilette, Dusche und Tiefkühltruhe.




Der  Rio Aro war ganz anders als der Rio Nichare. Kaum eine Strömung, fast  stehendes Wasser und relativ struckturlos. Genauso waren auch die Fänge.  Ich konnte 2 kleinere Payaras fangen sowie einen „Wunschfisch“, einen  kleinen Aymara, einen Fisch wie aus der Urzeit, mit dem Gebiß eines  Bolzenschneiders.
Sonst war nicht viel los, bis auf eine 172 stund  jeden abend, als immer an der selben Stelle und zur selben Zeit die  Pacus oder „Morocotos“ zum jagen begannen. Überall spritze das Wasser  auf aber es war wie verhext, keiner wollte beißen.
Diese Fische sind  ein echter Geheimtip. Brachiale Kämpfer mit einen Gebiß zum Nüsse  knacken, ihre Hauptnahrung, sind allerdings Allesfresser, jagen also  auch.
Mit ihren Gebiß knacken diese Fische selbst die stärksten  Drillinge, Owner ST66, wie sie zum Welsangeln verwendet werden können,  beissen sie einfach gerade, wenn der Winkel paßt. Mir passierte es ein  paar mal, daß ich beim Spinnfischen einen kurzen Zupfer verspürte und  sonst nichts. Nach dem einholen sah ich dann, daß die Spitze des  Drillings am Hakenschenkel hingebogen war, ohne das ich den fisch hätte  haken können. Und ich habe alle Drillinge durch dicke Owner ersetzt.
Ach ja, und diese Vicher können bis zu 40Kg!!! Auf die Waage bringen.
Vom  Rio Aro kann ich leider nicht mehr mit Fotos dienen, da ich das  Kunststück schaffte, meine Kamera im Wasser zu versenken, sie ist jetzt  leider hinüber, die Fotos konnte ich aber retten.
Am letzten Tag am  Aro hatte ich dann noch das Zuckerstüch der Tour am Haken, allein es  sollte nicht sein. Diesmal gings schon ganz in der Früh ans Wasser. Ich  fischte mit meiner starken Spinnrute, einer Shimano select Shad. In der  Nähe einer kleinen Felsinsel wurde plötzlich die Rute zum Halbkreis  gerissen, die straff eingestellte Rollenbremse heulte auf wie eine  Bohrmaschine, dann war „Er“ wieder weg. Die erfahrenen Guides meinte  beide, daß müßte ein Peakock Baß der 6-8Kg Klasse gewesen sein, das wäre  der Jackpot der tour geworden, aber leider, es sollt nicht sein.
Am nächsten Tag gings dann wieder zurück nach Ciudad de Bolivar, eine der tollsten Touren meines Lebens war zu Ende.
So, das war der Bericht meines Dschungelabenteuers, ich hoffe, es hat euch gefallen.
Ich  werde beizeiten noch einen 3. Teil schreiben, allerdings ohne Fotos,  mit ein paar Basisinfos für diejenigen, die so was auch mal machen  wollen.
Tight lines
johannes


----------



## Franz_16 (27. November 2014)

*AW: Venezuela Bericht*

Absolut genialer Bericht #6 Herzlichen Dank! 

Beim Anblick des Fotos mit dem Krokodil hats mich gleich geschüttelt... baahhh... 

P.S.
Ich habe aus den 2 Berichten, mal einen gemacht


----------



## prinz1 (27. November 2014)

*AW: Venezuela Bericht*

Danke für Deinen Bericht!
Klasse geschrieben, tolle Fotos.
Herrlich, mein Neid sei Dir gewiß!

grins

der prinz


----------



## JasonP (27. November 2014)

*AW: Venezuela Bericht*

Super Bericht #6
 Freue mich schon auf deinen nächsten Urlaub


----------



## Kaka (27. November 2014)

*AW: Venezuela Bericht*

Sensationeller Bericht. Danke dafür #6


----------



## bacalo (28. November 2014)

*AW: Venezuela Bericht*

Bin begeistert!
Vielen Dank für deinen gut zu lesenden Bericht #6.
Machte Laune!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2014)

*AW: Venezuela Bericht*

Das ist ja mal ein mehr als geiler Bericht mit absolut tollen Fotos!!!!

Herzlichen Dank an Dich, dass Du uns an Deinen Erlebnissen teilhaben lässt!

S U P E R !!


----------



## spin73 (28. November 2014)

*AW: Venezuela Bericht*

Tolle Bilder und schöner Bericht! Mehr davon! #6


----------



## Ossipeter (28. November 2014)

*AW: Venezuela Bericht*

Toller Bericht Danke!


----------



## chef (28. November 2014)

*AW: Venezuela Bericht*

wow, der wohl beste Bericht in diesem Forum!


----------



## Syntac (28. November 2014)

*AW: Venezuela Bericht*

Top! vielen Dank! 
Gerne mal ein paar Info`s!


----------



## EdekX (28. November 2014)

*AW: Venezuela Bericht*

Super Bericht , Daumen hoch #6


----------



## Scabbers (28. November 2014)

*AW: Venezuela Bericht*

Toller Bericht, tolle Erlebnisse!
Danke fürs Teilen ! #6


----------



## ralle (28. November 2014)

*AW: Venezuela Bericht*

und den Bericht wollte er uns vorbehalten ---- geht ja garnicht !!


----------



## donak (28. November 2014)

*AW: Venezuela Bericht*

Liest sich echt gut und die Bilder sind auch klasse, danke für das einstellen.


----------



## Freehunter (29. November 2014)

*AW: Venezuela Bericht*

wer eine Reise tut, der kann was erzählen !#6


----------



## feko (30. November 2014)

*AW: Venezuela Bericht*

Hammer,südamerika,ein absoluter Traum.
Grade als Aquarianer und Angler das Paradies.
Danke für die Bilder!
Möchte ja nicht unverschämt sein,
aber hast du eventuell noch ein paar Piranhabilder die du einstellen könntest?
Habe mich aquaristisch auf versch. Piranhaarten spezialisiert,
und da bin ich natürlich auf Bilder besonderst scharf =)
vg


----------



## Trickyfisher (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Venezuela Bericht*

Hi Alle
Freut mich, das euch mein Bericht so gefallen hat.
Feko: Nein, leider, ich hab sonst keine Fotos von Piranha gemacht, obwohl ich dort eigentlich jeden tag welche gefangen habe.
Ist übrigends durchaus eine interessante Erfahrung wenn man mal statt einer Rotfeder so ein um sich schnappendes Köfi Viech an der Raubfischangel hängen hat.
TL
Johannes


----------



## feko (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Venezuela Bericht*

Trotzdem Danke,
gehts nochmal irgendwann nach SA?


----------



## namycasch (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Venezuela Bericht*

Petri.

Ich kann mich nur anschließen, ein tolles Abenteuer.

Und wie immer die Frage zum Schluss, was kostet der Spaß?

Was muss man für eine solche Tour investieren?

Ich hoffe die Frage ist erlaubt.

Petri.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Venezuela Bericht*

Prei?
Bei der Entfernung?

Kann nur "unschwäbisch" sein......

Davon ab lese ich den Bericht echt immer wieder gerne!

Absolut T O P !!!


----------



## Trickyfisher (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Venezuela Bericht*

Hallo Kollegen
Ok, hier wie versprochen, ein paar Basis Infos.
Was kostet der ganze Spass?
Die beschriebene Tour, also insgesamt 16 Tage, davon 14 Tage vor Ort kostete mir 2800 Euro, inkl. aller Flüge, Boot Guides Essen usw.
Das war allerdings auch nur, weil wir nur 3 Angler waren, bei einer Gruppe von ca. 6 Anglern kommt das Ganze WIKLICH alles Inkl. auf ca. 2500 Euro.
Impfungen?
Nichts vorgeschrieben, empfehlenswert ist Gelbfieber, sonst nur Standardsachen wie Tetanus, Hepatitis usw., also Impfungen, die man auch schon für einen Spanien urlaub haben solte.
Dazu Malaria Tabletten als Stand By Prophylaxe.
Grüne, moskito versäuchte Dschungelhölle?
Wärend der ganzen Tour sah ich kein einziges Moskito, nichts, nada, null. Ich konnte es selber nicht glauben.
Das kann aber natürlich zu einer anderen Zeit (wir waren in der Trockenzeit dort) ganz anders sein, man sollte auf jeden Fall guten Moskito Schutz mithaben (Nobite, nix Anderes).
Kriminalität, Sicherheit?
Definitiv ein Thema. Venezuela hat eine sehr hohe Kriminalitätsrate und die Hauptstadt, Caracas, gilt als eine der gefährlichsten Städte der welt.
Nur, dort ist man nicht. Wir flogen nach Caracas, von dort direkt nach Ciudad de Bolivar und dann am nächsten Tag in den Dschungel.
Dort hatten wir Indianer Guides und die sind dort die Herren im Wald, die haben einfach irgentwann mal geschnallt, das es mehr einbringt, mehrmals im Jahr Touristen Gruppen sicher durch den Dchungel zu führen als einmal eine Gruppe auszurauben.
Ich war NIE in einer Situation, wo ich mich unwohl gefühlt hätte, mann sollte sich halt immer an die Anordnungen der Guides und _Veranstalter halten und keine Alleingänge wagen.
Schlangen, Spinnen, gefährliche Tiere?
Gibts dort natürlich ist ja wilder Dschungel. Unbedingt feste, hohe Lederschuhe tragen, im Wald "laut" gehen und auch mal schaoen, ob nicht was vom Baum runterhängt. Und natürlich nicht in irgentwelche Spalte reingreifen und immer die Stiefel ausschütteln, bevor man sie anzieht.
Wilde Tiere gibt es natürlich auch aber die bekommt man kaum zu sehen. Wir haben einmal auf der anderen Flussseite einen Jaguar brüllen gehört und mehrmals seine Spuren gesehen aber das Tier selber hält sich fern.
Hier gilt genau das Selbe wie vorher. Immer an die Anweisungen der Guides halten, dann passiert nichts.
Ist diese Tour anstrengend?
Diese Tour ist definitiv nichts für Menschen, die gerne einen Urlaub in einer gepflegten Lodge verbringen oder Wert auf Komfort legen.
Geschlafen wird unter freihen Himmel in Hängematten mit einen Moskitonetz darüber, als Badezimmer dient der Fluß und als Toilette der Wald, gekocht wird übern Lagerfeuer.
Das Naturerlebnis ist allerdings gigantisch. Am Abend in der Hängematte zu liegen, in den Schlaf gesungen von den Nachtgeräuschen des Waldes, vom Gebrüll der allgegenwärtigen Brüllaffen, das muß man einfach mal erlebt haben.
Zum Schluß noch, wo kann man diese Tour buchen und wo gibts mehr Infos darüber?
Einfach mal Angeln in Venezuela in die Suchmaschine eingeben oder auf http://www.abenteuerfischen.com reinschauen (Admin, falls das nicht gewünscht ist, bitte löschen).
Viel spaß noch
Johannes

Ach ja, und weils so schön war, bin ich im März 2015 gleich wieder dort, juhu.


----------



## blablabla (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Venezuela Bericht*

:g ich hätte mit  wesentlich höheren Reisekosten gerechnet. Vielleicht.... mal schaun....


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Venezuela Bericht*

Danke für Deine Infos!


----------

